# Who wants to go



## -=Desperado=-

I have 2 cracked ribs so i cant really drive the boat but want to go fishing.Even get out of the house for a day.can go any day this week

just put gas in the boat.Bring as many as you want.Boat will fish 5 people comfortably so if you have a friend a daddy or mammy or whatever i dont care.

Ill supply all the tackle and rods and everything to fish including the boat and electronics and places to fish.we can troll for wahoo and dolphin King mackeral hit the pass for spanish bottom fish on wrecks i dont care.

Boat gets about 1.3 - 1.6 MPG depending on the water and how fast we go.This is not a charter boat im just looking to go fishing and dont have the money to go this week so if you want to get out and catch some fish let me know.Ill go for overnighters also i dont care.even if you wanna do just an overnighter we can do that also.I have generator and halogen light setup as well as sword lights and chum churner and chum traps and buckets.



Boat also comes with a grill if you want to bring burgers or whatever i dont care either.



Im really easy going on the water and dont speak much so bring other people for conversation.I do like to catch fish though and may be able to offer up some pointers.



I dont mind sharing numbers either so hand held GPS doesnt bother me.



On a side note anyone out there that wantes to fish the bud light this weekend im game for that also.I cant get any funds till next week so if you have a crew that wants to pay the 450 entry and gas up the boat we can give it a shot.There is a wahoo and dolphin division as well as reef fish and king mackeral.



Let me know.I can fish all week and half of next week.



Boat also comes with a very good working 50 gallon livewell so if you have access to pinfish we can load it up.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

no one wants to put gas in this boat and go fishing?


----------



## submariner

I am up for some fishing, sounds like you want to get out. What do the seas look like for the next couple of days. Not working so free any day.

Anyone else want to join us????

Ed 857 1039


----------



## Deeplines

Hey Will, Do I get to use YOUR GPS????:shedevil

I promise I want write any #'s down. (LOL)!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to hear about the ribs. :angel


----------



## Tuna Man

:banghead:banghead Damn ...cracked ribs. That'll put a crimp on your life style. Heal up quick.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

if there was 2 people that wanted to go it would cost around 100 a piece.I already have over a half a tank in it now.another 80 gallons will make a nice trip.

If anyone that wants to go has a truck to pull it thats even better.


----------



## hotshot

crap. just my luck. i was down there all last week hoping i could find someone who wanted someone to go with them and i was even driving my 1 ton. o well hopefully someone will see this and yall can get after em


----------



## Catchin Hell

I'm good for Friday... I need to get back in thegroove andcatch something Will. Catchin Hell is finally at the house for her make over...


----------



## fred

My boat. The Evinrude is down right now (carb) so it's single engine, but I have VHF and SeaTow.


----------



## beastmasters

Did you get a crew yet?


----------



## neptuna

id be willing to pitch in and go also have yall planned anything for sure yet? alex, 850-982-6965


----------



## photofishin

I'll be in the Destin area from Jul 12-18th and would gladly gas up the boat and also provide photos if I could do some fishing with you. Give me a shout if you need an extra fishing partner. Mike 512-626-2830


----------



## Onthego

I'm interested. Please call me on my cell 901 487 9849. I'm in Pensacola til Monday. Thanks


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *photofishin (6/27/2009)*I'll be in the Destin area from Jul 12-18th and would gladly gas up the boat and also provide photos if I could do some fishing with you. Give me a shout if you need an extra fishing partner. Mike 512-626-2830




you got a deal.Ill be in touch


----------



## WireTwister

hey will how far out you willing to go?


----------



## Skippy

Would you be interested in taking some divers out, and then fishing while watching out for our bubbles?



Skippy


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Skippy (6/30/2009)*Would you be interested in taking some divers out, and then fishing while watching out for our bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> Skippy




sure.i love snapper fishing in 100 feet of water around a bunch of bubbles.makes me feel all warm and bubbly inside.

ill watch your bubbles for a half a day if you can bear to watch my spread the other half


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *WireTwister (6/30/2009)*hey will how far out you willing to go?




as far as the tank will tank us.LOL.i aint scared.Never have been.matter of fact ill drop the trip tabs and run WOT till we run out of gas and call sea tow to come get us.


----------



## JoshH

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WireTwister (6/30/2009)*hey will how far out you willing to go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as the tank will tank us.LOL.i aint scared.Never have been.matter of fact ill drop the trip tabs and run WOT till we run out of gas and call sea tow to come get us.
Click to expand...





haha... dude.


----------



## WireTwister

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WireTwister (6/30/2009)*hey will how far out you willing to go?
> 
> 
> 
> as far as the tank will tank us.LOL.i aint scared.Never have been.matter of fact ill drop the trip tabs and run WOT till we run out of gas and call sea tow to come get us.
Click to expand...

Now there's a plan after my heart.. need to make it to the steps before we run out !!! Talk to you soon bud.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn

I sent you a PM.... thank.


----------



## Harry Tang

I would like to join your fishing trip,what daywill it be.?Call me or pm at 334 220 0771 Harry Tang

Thank you


----------

